# Ski Swap/Tent Sales, 2010/2011 Edition



## tcharron (Oct 20, 2010)

It's that time of year again!  Cheap deals on last years ubah gear!  Or, as others would describe it, the only possible way to keep 3 growing kids on the snow.  The intent of this thread is to track ski swaps and tent sales which may be of interested.  Please note, by 'tent sale' we're not talking about a '10% off' sale.  On the other hand, significant sales may be considered.

If you know of any additional swaps/sales, or have any clarifications on any listed below, feel free to respond and I will keep this post up to date.

I've moved the swaps which have passed by the to bottom of the list, so it's easier to see which swaps are coming up.

The following locations deserve special thanks for providing some of the information below:

http://www.skimaven.com/post/here-it-is-the-updated-list-of-2010-vermont-ski-swaps/
http://www.theskidiva.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10209




Ski Swaps which have passed by already:



September
25th
South Burlington Booster Ski Swap, So. Burlington High School
Pico Ski Club Gear Swap, Pico Mountain


October
2nd-3rd
Colchester Ski /Skate Swap, Colchester High School

8th-10th
Killington Ski Club Swap, Snowshed Lodge

9th
Jay Peak Ski Club Ski Sale (demo and past-season equipment from various retailers -- not a swap).

9th-10th
Smugglers' Notch Ski Club Ski & Snowboard Swap

18th-23rd
Mcintyre Ski Area Anual Ski Swap
31st Annual Ski Swap
Manchester, NH
http://www.mcintyreskiarea.com/inde...tail,0&cntnt01articleid=19&cntnt01returnid=26

22nd
Southboro Ma Ski/Board/Skate Swap Woodward School.
Benifits the Southborough Community Ice Rink.
Drop off Friday 10/22 6-8
Sale 10/23 9-12
Pick up unsold items or cash (80% of sales price) 10/23 12-1

23rd
Montpelier Recreation Department Ski / Skate Sale
Montpelier High School Gym, Montpelier, Vt.
9 a.m. to 2 p.m.
Drop off items to sell: October 21, 4 - 7 p.m., and October 22, 9 a.m. - 7 p.m. at high school.

23rd-24th
Middlebury Snow Bowl Ski Patrol Ski Sale
McCullough Crest Room, Middlebury College
October 23, 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.;
October 24, 10 a.m. - 2 p.m.
Mount Southington Ski and Swap
Plantsville, Connecticut
http://www.mountsouthington.com/content/news

29th-30th
Bethel Outing Club Ski Swap
Crescent Park Elementary School, off Mason Street, Bethel, Maine
http://www.bethelouting.org/?page_id=22

30th
Freeport Maine School Ski boosters swap
Freeport, ME
http://www.logicalqa.com/picture_library/FreeportSkiSwap.jpg


November
5th-7th
Annual Ski Sundown Ski Patrol Ski Swap
New Hartford, CT
http://www.skisundown.com/worxcms_published/events_page111.shtml
Potter Brothers Sale and Swap
Kingston, NY
http://potterbrothers.com/events.php

6th
Seacoast Ski Club Ski & Snowboard Swap
Portsmouth, NH
http://www.seacoastskiclub.net/Default.aspx?pageId=733036
Franconia Ski Club Annual Ski Swap
Lafayette Regional School, Franconia, NH
http://www.franconiaskiclub.com/forms/FSCSwapflier.doc
Gunstock Ski Club Ski Sale
Gilford, NH
http://www.gunstockskiclub.org/

6th-7th
Pats Peak Ski Club/OctoberFest Swap and Sale
Henniker, NH
http://www.patspeak.com/event.php?id=7&day=11/02/2008
Wick’s 2nd Annual Consignment Sale
Exton, PA
http://www.wicksskishop.com/Winter/Sales_and_Events.html

7th
Brunswick Recreation Center Ski and Skate Sale
Brunswick, Maine
http://www.brunswickme.org/parkrec/programs/Fall/43rd Annual website poster.pdf

7th-8th
Cochran’s Ski and Ride Swap
Camels Hump Middle School, Richmond, VT
http://www.cochranskiclub.org/Cochrans_Ski_CLub/Ski_Sale.html

11th-14th
Potter Brothers Sale and Swap
Poughkeepsie, NY
http://potterbrothers.com/events.php

13th
Ski & Skate Swap sponsored by the Wolfeboro Area Children's Center
Held at the Kingswood High School Gym, Wolfeboro.
DROP OFF will be Friday, November 12 from 3:30-8:30pm. Call 569-1027 for more information.
http://www.wolfeboroonline.com/cham...om_eventlist/Itemid,62/func,details/did,1079/

13th-14th
Eastern Slope Ski Club Swap
North Conway, NH
http://www.mtwashingtonvalley.org/newhampshire/services/eastern-slope-ski-club.cfm

14th
Annual Berkshire Ski Patrol Ski Swap Sale
Charlemont, MA
http://berkshireeast.com/_blog/The_Scoop/post/Ski_Swap!/
Auburn Ski Association Ski Swap
Auburn, Maine
http://www.auburnskiassociation.com/

15th-16th
29th Annual Waitsfield Ski & Skate Sale
Waitsfield, VT
http://news.alpinezone.com/40603/

19th-21st
Okemo Ski and Snowboard Swap
Main base lodge, Okemo Mountain
November 19, 4 - 7 p.m. (with a 3 - 4 pm employee preview; or $5 for non-employees);
November 20, 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.;
November 21, 9 a.m. - 1 p.m.
Ski equipment drop-off is November 13, 14 & 17 from 10 a.m. - 3 p.m. each day at Okemo's First Aid Building.

20th
Annual Sunapee Ski Swap
Newbury, NH
http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/onthemountain/events/eventdetails/skiswap.asp

25th-28th
Nashua Exchange Club Annual Ski Sale & Swap
Nashua, NH
http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441

26th-28th
Danbury Ski Club
New Milford, CT
http://www.dsc.clubexpress.com/content.aspx?page_id=87&club_id=607388&item_id=140895
Stratton Mountain School, VT

For more information, visit: www.gosms.org/SkiSale
Pete Davis pdavis@gosms.org or (802) 856-1165

Consignment sale equipment drop off:
Friday, Nov. 26 9:00 a.m. – 2:00 p.m.
(Special pre-sale drop off possible if seller cannot drop off on Friday. Please call to arrange.)

Sale hours:
Friday, Nov. 26: 3:00 – 8:00 p.m.
Saturday, Nov. 27: 9:00 a.m. – 5:00 p.m. 


27th
Down East Ski Club Ski Sale
Portland, ME
http://www.downeastskiclub.com/ski_sale.html


December
3rd-4th
Sparta Ski Swap
Sparta, NJ
http://www.skiernet.com/ski_nj.html

4th-5th
Danbury Ski Club's swap at Ski Haus in New Milford CT will be both weekends: Fri/Sat/Sun 11/26-11/28 and Sat/Sun 12/4 - 12/5
http://www.skihausonline.com/sales-events
Ski Haus in Brewster NY is hosting a ski swap to benefit the National Ski Patrol, Pahquioque (Thunder Ridge) chapter, Friday/Saturday/Sunday Nov. 26-28 and Saturday/Sunday Dec. 4-5.http://www.skihausonline.com/sales-events


5th-6th
Cambridge-Jeffersonville, VT Rotary Ski Swap
https://www.google.com/calendar/ren...nid=HPzRJq42hAc3Pac91pzpTA&sf=true&output=xml








  I'm looking for information on the following ski sales/swaps from previous years.
Looking for more information on these swaps known from the past:

TBD


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 20, 2010)

Our annual Ski Patrol fundraiser at Berkshire East

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ski Swap SALE!
Sunday, November 14th Noon – 3:30 p.m.
Berkshire East Ski Area, Charlemont MA

Merchandise from Competitive Edge Ski & Snowboard Shop will be offered at substantial savings, such as:

Used boots from $25
Skis with bindings from $49
Left over new equipment with savings up to 70%
Snowboards and boots up to 50% off
Left over clothing up to 70% off

Used rental equipment from Berkshire East will also be sold at reduced prices.

Bring in your used equipment for swap or sale. There will even be a limited amount of free equipment.  This swap is being run as a fundraiser for the Berkshire East Ski Patrol, which will take a 20% commission on all sales.

Good condition, old and used equipment may be dropped off the morning of the swap from 9am until noon.  All equipment must be picked up from the swap by 4 pm that afternoon.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 20, 2010)

Mount Southington (CT) SKI SWAP - 2010
This year's Ski Swap will be held the weekend of October 23rd and 24th in the Red Barn Cafe.
Hours are:  Saturday 10am-4pm and Sunday 11am-3pm.
Items will be checked in on Wednesday, October 20th between Noon and 8pm. Only gently used, current equipment will be accepted.
Items that were not sold can be picked up on Wednesday, October 27th between Noon and 8pm along with payments for items that were sold. 
Any items not picked up by October 28th will be donated to the CT Special Olympics


http://www.mountsouthington.com/content/news





The Danbury Ski Club is holding a Black Friday Ski Swap and Tent Sale on Nov. 26, 27 and 28 and Dec. 4 and 5 at Ski Haus, 162 Danbury Road in New Milford. Good condition, current ski and snowboarding equipment and clothing can be dropped off during the first three days of the sale. (There is a seller's fee of $1 an item. Sellers get 80 percent of the selling price and 20 percent goes to the National Ski Patrol.) Hours are 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. daily. Information: 860-355-2001, http://www.skihaus.com or http://www.danburyski.com.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 20, 2010)

I have it up to date after researching last years dates.  Syncing the list now with Divas and the such.  Should have it all done by tommorow.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 20, 2010)

All synced for future swaps.  I have not added all of the swaps which where missed.  Not a bad list of ones still up and coming.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 21, 2010)

gmcunni:

Is the Southington swap any good?  For the 2nd year in a row I will be out of state for the Sundown swap and need to pick up some kids stuff?  (Also need to see Skidmarks for the wife's new boots--- I told her her last pair were too big when she bought them and she said Nooooooooo, one season in and she is "swimming" in them......hoping a pro (an. more importantly, non-spouse) can convince her of the need to go small...)


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 21, 2010)

Madroch said:


> gmcunni:
> 
> Is the Southington swap any good?  For the 2nd year in a row I will be out of state for the Sundown swap and need to pick up some kids stuff?  (Also need to see Skidmarks for the wife's new boots--- I told her her last pair were too big when she bought them and she said Nooooooooo, one season in and she is "swimming" in them......hoping a pro (an. more importantly, non-spouse) can convince her of the need to go small...)



no idea quality @ mt southington, this will be first time there. I think o3jeff sold some stuff there last year.  i figure i'll invest an afternoon with the kids on a little road trip there and play-it-again.


----------



## salsgang (Oct 22, 2010)

Freeport Maine School Ski boosters is October 30 9-12 at Freeport Ski and Bike (formerly National Ski and Bike). Equipment drop off starts Sunday October 24. Follow this link for the poster image.

http://www.logicalqa.com/picture_library/FreeportSkiSwap.jpg


----------



## tcharron (Oct 22, 2010)

salsgang said:


> Freeport Maine School Ski boosters is October 30 9-12 at Freeport Ski and Bike (formerly National Ski and Bike). Equipment drop off starts Sunday October 24. Follow this link for the poster image.
> 
> http://www.logicalqa.com/picture_library/FreeportSkiSwap.jpg



Added


----------



## salsgang (Oct 22, 2010)

tcharron said:


> Added



Thanks - look like the link didn't copy and paste correctly in the list posting...


----------



## tcharron (Oct 22, 2010)

salsgang said:


> Thanks - look like the link didn't copy and paste correctly in the list posting...



Pesky copy paste..  Fixed


----------



## salsgang (Oct 22, 2010)

tcharron said:


> Pesky copy paste..  Fixed


----------



## tcharron (Oct 25, 2010)

Moved past swaps down to the 'already happened' list.

Still a whole bunch coming up.  Keep 'em coming in if anyone has any additions.


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you!   This list is just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## tcharron (Nov 4, 2010)

Bumped last weekends to the 'already happened' list.


----------



## alecdrew (Nov 9, 2010)

*Ski/skate swap in Wolfeboro, NH this Saturday 11/13*

Just an FYI...


----------



## tcharron (Nov 9, 2010)

alecdrew said:


> Just an FYI...



I can add it, got any more info?


----------



## tcharron (Nov 9, 2010)

alecdrew said:


> Just an FYI...



Added Alec, thanks for the info!

And, Welcome to Alpine Zone!  Stick around and look at the other forums, it's a great resource.


----------



## strattonmountainschool (Nov 12, 2010)

*Stratton Mountain School Ski Sale*

More details on the SMS Ski/Snowboard Sale:
For more information, visit:  www.gosms.org/SkiSale
Pete Davis pdavis@gosms.org or (802) 856-1165

Consignment sale equipment drop off:
Friday, Nov. 26   9:00 a.m. – 2:00 p.m.
(Special pre-sale drop off possible if seller cannot drop off on Friday.  Please call to arrange.)

Sale hours:
Friday, Nov. 26:  3:00 –  8:00 p.m.
Saturday, Nov. 27:  9:00 a.m. – 5:00 p.m.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 13, 2010)

strattonmountainschool said:


> More details on the SMS Ski/Snowboard Sale:
> For more information, visit:  www.gosms.org/SkiSale
> Pete Davis pdavis@gosms.org or (802) 856-1165
> 
> ...



Added updated information


----------



## tcharron (Nov 16, 2010)

Swap Season is over half over.  Couple of good ones left.

Updated.


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all -- a couple additions/edits to the list for this weekend and next weekend.

Ski Haus in Brewster NY is hosting a ski swap to benefit the National Ski Patrol, Pahquioque (Thunder Ridge) chapter, Friday/Saturday/Sunday Nov. 26-28 and Saturday/Sunday Dec. 4-5.

Also, the Danbury Ski Club's swap at Ski Haus in New Milford CT will be both weekends:  Fri/Sat/Sun 11/26-11/28 and Sat/Sun 12/4 - 12/5.  The list at the top of the thread only shows the first weekend.

Oh, and background on each:  Based on years past, both have a good mix of used consignment gear and clothing, and new items from Ski Haus at clearance prices.  The Brewster one tends to have more new merchandise, while New Milford's gear is more-heavily weighted to the consignment stuff.  They're within a half-hour of each other, though, so if you don't find what you're looking for at the one, check out the other one.  

Directions, etc. here:  http://www.skihausonline.com/sales-events


----------



## tcharron (Dec 1, 2010)

Updated.

So, any good scores for people this year?


----------



## tcharron (Dec 31, 2010)

Updated to reflect that the swaps are pretty much done.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 19, 2011)

Bump cuz we need a new one!


----------



## frapcap (Sep 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Bump cuz we need a new one!



Ski Shop on 146 (RI) tent sale today-the weekend
TJMaxx, VERY SOON, but never really reliable start date


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Bump cuz we need a new one!



Just rattled off dates to my husband and get to here and realize this was LAST year's. Doh.


----------

